# Reporting Unwanted Contacts



## topcat83

I understand that a number of people may have been sent unsolicited and private messages from members who have ulterior motives.

*If you receive any messages that you find objectionable, or that are bullying in any way, then please contact a moderator immediately.*

This Forum has http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html that are designed to keep us a place where you want to be, and where you can find useful information. Rule number 3 is 'Anyone who finds a posted message objectionable should notify a moderator immediately'. This stands for private messages too.

You can also choose to stop seeing posts and private messages from someone who is really annoying you. If you do not want to see their posts or receive Private Messages and Emails from them, then you can add these members to your 'Ignore List'. You'll never have to read another one of their posts!

You can do this through your User Control Panel: Select User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.


----------

